# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  krvarenje još traje nakon mjesec dana

## mama z

Prošlo je već skoro mjesec dana od poroda.Prvih 3 tjedna sam dosta krvarila i onda se razrjedilo i pretvorilo u žuti iscjedak.Par dana je bilo dobro i sad opet svakih dan,dva uložak je krvavi i to svijetlo crvene boje.el je to normalno?moja bebica je samona prsima pa mislim da nije m. :?

----------


## vidra

a da ti kažem da sam ja nosila uložak dva i po mjeseca   :Rolling Eyes:  zadnjih mjesec dana je to više bio neki iscjedak, ali ipak bez uloška nisam mogla. ne brini.

----------


## Nina20

to krvarenje u prosjeku traje 6 tjedana. nekom više nekom manje. meni je trajalo točno 6 tjedana.

----------


## Nina20

to krvarenje u prosjeku traje 6 tjedana. nekom više nekom manje. meni je trajalo točno 6 tjedana.

----------


## Nina20

*lohije*

----------


## zhabica

meni je trajalo 12 tjedana i 13 se pretvorilo u megu   :Rolling Eyes:  

ginekolog mi je objasnio da je to zato jer mi se hormoni jos nisu izbalansirali.  sve ostalo je bilo ok.

----------


## štrigica

ja krvarila 40 dana pa stalo... 42.dan po p.s.-u otišla u ginićke a ona meni ne mogu vam napravit papu dobili ste mengu inače je sve ok- ja onako :glup: mooolim? nadala sam se da neću imat mengu bar par miseci   :Rolling Eyes:  

s obojicom ista priča....   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama z

Hvala vam svima.Sad mi je lakše jer vidim da to tak mora biti.  :Smile:

----------


## elin

da, mama z :? ja bi da sam na tvom mjestu do ginekologa. Evo zakaj: ja sam krvarila negdje 4-5 tjedana, ali kad je krenulo na manje, ostalo je na manjem. A ti imaš nagle izljeve i to svijetle krvi - to mi se ne čini dobro. Ne kažem da nije jer nisam doktor, ali mi se ne čini.

----------


## big milky mum

kod mene je isto bilo tak-par dana svijetli iscjedak-bez krvi pa onda opet krv i tako par puta-no sve je bilo ok, krvarenje prestalo par dana prije nego se navršilo 6 tjedana od poroda!

----------


## limunada

Kod mene je isto bilo šareno, a trajalo je dva mjeseca. 
Negdje sam čitala da je svijetlocrvena krv znak da se rodilja previše napreže, pa treba usporiti.
Ali, ako imaš baš jake izljeve, bolje bi ti bilo konzultirati se sa ginekologom. Kod mene se pojavljivalo i svijetlo crveno krvarenje, ali je bilo oskudno.

----------


## Leni

konačno prestalo nakon 6 tjedana od poroda..

----------


## mama z

I meni je prestalo napokon nakon nešto više od 6 tjedana.  :D

----------

